# What kind of SA?



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm looking at getting some SA's after christmas, I right now have africans but I want to start another tank and thinking about SA's, what kinds would you reccomend for a 55? I know I don't want convicts and I don't want Red devils, I'm really looking at JD's and blue acara's, which would you reccomend and would a 55 be big enough? and are there any others that you would reccomend instead?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

55 is big enough for blue acaras, but i don't know about the demseys. If you got smaller, milder fish like L. Dorsigera or N. anamola, you could keep more in a 55. Or you could have 1 pair of angels with some rams or other apisto. There are also some spectacular strains of firemouths and thorichythys? out there now.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you, I'm surprised you understood what I was asking for . I'm looking at those right now.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You could easily fit a jd into a 55. They grow the same size as acaras, and Ive done lots of research for my tank. They both top out around 8 inches and require similar care. Youd be fine with a Dempsey in a 55, but im not sure about tankmates.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

All the fish you listed are central americans which are most of the cichilds that you get from a petco or fish store like that. A jack dempsey, firemouth, green terror, blue acara, rams, salvini, jewels, texas could all go in a 55. as well as a lot of crenicichla species which are very cool and depending on your area can get quite pricy if they can get in rare fish.

I also like geophagus and satanoperca species which could make a nice little colony in a 55 gallon.

There are so many different options on where you want to go with it, so if you give me some specifics that your looking for i could narrow it down for you. also how much work do you want to go through finding the fish? if not much just refer to my first paragraph.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I think you mean CA's and not SA's, although they can be very similar and their habitats do occasionally overlap.

For a 55g, lots of things can be done. And it could look just as good as an african tank.
You'd best to stick with a few pairs of smaller cichlids, eg firemouths, convicts, salvinis. The key to this setup is lots of hiding places.
Too few hiding places can result in deaths.

If you would like bigger fish, you could house a pair of jack dempseys, red devils etc. Jaguar cichlids may get too big for a 55g, and I'd recommend at least a 100g.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I've been looking and I want smaller fish. Can you give me any information on these guys Thorichthys aureus?


----------

